# مطلوب معلومات عن سخانات الطاقة الشمسية



## ابو سلطانة (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لدي مشروع سكني في السعودية بإرتفاع ثمانية طوابق وبه 58 شقة سكنية وعدد 72 حمام ( المبنى لم يتم إنشاءه حتى الآن ) .
أفكر جدياً بإستخدام سخانات الطاقة الشمسية توفيراً للكهرباء 
تجولت في المواقع المخصصة للشركات الصينية في الصين ولم استطع الخروج بنتيجة قرار 
بلغني من ناحية أخرى أن الشعب الأردني يعتمد بقوة على هذا النوع من السخانات وأخذت لديهم رواجاً كبيراً 
0000000000000000000000000​ 
1 - كم التكلفة المتوقعة لشراء السخانات من الصين مباشرة بما يكفي لتسخين 3500 لتر ماء بدرجة حرارة 80 فأعلى ؟
2 - كم التكلفة المتوقعة لشراء بقية اللوازم المتعلقة بهذا الشأن ؟
3 - كم التكلفة المتوقعة لتركيب النظام ؟
4 - كم العمر الإفتراضي لهذا النوع من السخانات ؟
5 - ماهي الشركات المعروفة في الصين بجودة إنتاج هذا النوع من السخانات ؟
6 - ماهي آخر التقنيات لهذا المنتج ؟
7 - ماهي الصيانة المفترضة والأعطال المتوقعة في مدينة كمدينة جدة في السعودية والتي تتميز بدرجة حرارة تقارب 55 درجة مؤية في الصيف ومستوى رطوبة يصل لمايقارب 80 ْ .
8 - في حالة إتخاذ القرار بإعتماد هذه التقنية في المبنى هل يتطلب ذلك حلوللا هندسية أو إنشائية كتجهيز أولي لهذه التقنية ؟ 
00000000000000000000000000000​ 
تقبلوا تحياتي حفظكم الله ​


----------



## عضو1 (29 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم ءاذا كان هناك جديه في الموضوع ولديك الرغبه الحقيقه في الاستفاده الكامله من هذه الطاقه الربانيه الطبيعيه التي أنعمها الله علينا نحن فريق عمل هندسي من سوريا نستطيع تنفيذ هذا المشروع بأقل تكلفه ممكنه بحيث تكون هناك استفاده كامله من الطاقه الشمسيه لدينا تجارب كثيره في هذا المجال اذا اعتمدت يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص ءاذا أردت والله الموفق ..


----------



## ابو سلطانة (29 مايو 2009)

عضو1 قال:


> أخي الكريم ءاذا كان هناك جديه في الموضوع ولديك الرغبه الحقيقه في الاستفاده الكامله من هذه الطاقه الربانيه الطبيعيه التي أنعمها الله علينا نحن فريق عمل هندسي من سوريا نستطيع تنفيذ هذا المشروع بأقل تكلفه ممكنه بحيث تكون هناك استفاده كامله من الطاقه الشمسيه لدينا تجارب كثيره في هذا المجال اذا اعتمدت يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص ءاذا أردت والله الموفق ..


 
شكرا لإهتمامك أخي الكريم
انا حاليا لا ابحث عن أشخاص ينفذون الفكرة !!
أنا ابحث عن إجابات عن أسئلني ومن ثم يكون لي القرار بالتنفيذ من عدمه 
إن كان لديك علم وتجارب أخي العزيز في هذا المجال .. فليكن النقاش وتبادل المعلومات هنا في المنتدى امام العموم وليس عبر التراسل الخاص 
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري ​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (30 مايو 2009)

لا مانع في التراسل الخاص أو هنا العام ....

الفائدة هي المهمة

لكن اتمنى أخي عضو1 أن تطرح بعض الكاتالوجات هنا على العام لنستفيد جميعا ....

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عضو1 (30 مايو 2009)

الأخوه الأفاضل عندما نطرح مثل هذه المواضيع وأن نبدي استعدادنا للمساعده القصد من كل هذا هو الاستفاده للجميع بغض النظر عن النواحي الماديه نحن بحاجه ءالى هذا النوع من المشاريع الذي يفتقر ءاليها العالم العربي ولم نرى حتى الآن أي استفاده من هذه الطاقه الطبيعيه سواء على مستوى الخاص أو على مستوى الحكومي لازال الأعتماد على البترول هو الأساس السائد ولايكفي أن نضع تجارب من خلال هذا المنتدى دون أن نراها على أرض الواقع فالكثير من التجارب وضعت هنا في المنتدى ولكن مع الأسف نسمع تعليقات فقط ولانراها على أرض الواقع نحن نحتاج ءالى عمل هذه التجارب على أرض الواقع حتى ينتفع بها الجميع ثم يمكن طرحها من خلال هذا المنتدى أو غيره المهم هو التنفيذ فلك ولغيرك أخي الكريم صاحب الموضوع نوضح أن عمل التجارب والأنجازات على أرض الواقع هي كيفلك بأن نثبت للجميع بأننا كشباب عربي قادر على الابداع والتطوير في هذا المجال بدلا من أن نستورد هذه التقنيه من الغرب بالآف الدولارات والملايين أحيانا ءان مثل هذه المشاريع عندما تتاح الفرصه لذوي الاختصاص من المبدعين والمخترعين العرب ومن قبل أصحاب المشاريع التي تختص في الطاقه الشمسيه لتشيد المباني وغيرها لهي داعم حقيقي لهم يمكن أن ينتج عن ذلك فرق عمل أو شركات هندسيه عربيه مئه بالمئه يمكن أن يوكل ءاليها مشاريع مستقبليه مايحتاجه الشباب العربي هو اعطاء الفرصه له كي ترى مشاريعه النور ولن يتم ذلك ءالا بالتشجيع والدعم والاهتمام على أرض الواقع فقط وليس بالتعليقات والصور دون أن تترجم على أرض الواقع وهذه مشكلتنا ولا أعتقد أيضا أن المخترع والمبدع الجاد يبحث عن الماده بقدر ما يبحث عن من يعطيه الفرصه لتطبيقه ابداعه على أرض الواقع ولكي تعم الفائده على الجميع ..

كان ردنا على صاحب الموضوع هو أن نقدم مساعده كفريق عمل يعمل على أرض الواقع ءان أمكن ذلك فهذا كل ما لدينا وبعض النظر عن المسائل الماديه ..

بعدين نسأل اين المشكله في الرد والتراسل على الخاص أو العام كان ردي على موضوعك من خلال المنتدى وطلبنا منك ءاذا كانت لديك الرغبه في ايضاح بعض الأمور أن يتم التراسل على الخاص وكان تعليقي في المنتدى واضح نحن مستعدين للمساعده بشكل عملي وهذا كل ما في الأمر ..


----------



## ابو سلطانة (30 مايو 2009)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> لا مانع في التراسل الخاص أو هنا العام ....
> 
> الفائدة هي المهمة
> 
> ...


حياك الله اخوي محمد .. أعلم أنه لا مانع من التراسل الخاص .. ولكن انا اود أن أتعلم وأفهم كي تكون الفائدة للجميع وحين أبحث عن من ينفذ مشروعي سأضع أعلانا واضحاً للبحث عن الأفضل .
تقبل مودتي​


----------



## ابو سلطانة (30 مايو 2009)

عضو1 قال:


> الأخوه الأفاضل عندما نطرح مثل هذه المواضيع وأن نبدي استعدادنا للمساعده القصد من كل هذا هو الاستفاده للجميع بغض النظر عن النواحي الماديه نحن بحاجه ءالى هذا النوع من المشاريع الذي يفتقر ءاليها العالم العربي ولم نرى حتى الآن أي استفاده من هذه الطاقه الطبيعيه سواء على مستوى الخاص أو على مستوى الحكومي لازال الأعتماد على البترول هو الأساس السائد ولايكفي أن نضع تجارب من خلال هذا المنتدى دون أن نراها على أرض الواقع فالكثير من التجارب وضعت هنا في المنتدى ولكن مع الأسف نسمع تعليقات فقط ولانراها على أرض الواقع نحن نحتاج ءالى عمل هذه التجارب على أرض الواقع حتى ينتفع بها الجميع ثم يمكن طرحها من خلال هذا المنتدى أو غيره المهم هو التنفيذ فلك ولغيرك أخي الكريم صاحب الموضوع نوضح أن عمل التجارب والأنجازات على أرض الواقع هي كيفلك بأن نثبت للجميع بأننا كشباب عربي قادر على الابداع والتطوير في هذا المجال بدلا من أن نستورد هذه التقنيه من الغرب بالآف الدولارات والملايين أحيانا ءان مثل هذه المشاريع عندما تتاح الفرصه لذوي الاختصاص من المبدعين والمخترعين العرب ومن قبل أصحاب المشاريع التي تختص في الطاقه الشمسيه لتشيد المباني وغيرها لهي داعم حقيقي لهم يمكن أن ينتج عن ذلك فرق عمل أو شركات هندسيه عربيه مئه بالمئه يمكن أن يوكل ءاليها مشاريع مستقبليه مايحتاجه الشباب العربي هو اعطاء الفرصه له كي ترى مشاريعه النور ولن يتم ذلك ءالا بالتشجيع والدعم والاهتمام على أرض الواقع فقط وليس بالتعليقات والصور دون أن تترجم على أرض الواقع وهذه مشكلتنا ولا أعتقد أيضا أن المخترع والمبدع الجاد يبحث عن الماده بقدر ما يبحث عن من يعطيه الفرصه لتطبيقه ابداعه على أرض الواقع ولكي تعم الفائده على الجميع ..
> 
> كان ردنا على صاحب الموضوع هو أن نقدم مساعده كفريق عمل يعمل على أرض الواقع ءان أمكن ذلك فهذا كل ما لدينا وبعض النظر عن المسائل الماديه ..
> 
> بعدين نسأل اين المشكله في الرد والتراسل على الخاص أو العام كان ردي على موضوعك من خلال المنتدى وطلبنا منك ءاذا كانت لديك الرغبه في ايضاح بعض الأمور أن يتم التراسل على الخاص وكان تعليقي في المنتدى واضح نحن مستعدين للمساعده بشكل عملي وهذا كل ما في الأمر ..


اخي العزيز /عضو1
أقدر لك حماسك ولكن افهمني الله يخليك وركز معي .
أنا أود تنفيذ المشروع توفيراً لفواتير الكهرباء التي تقصم الظهر .. وليس دعما للشباب العربي ولا لمنجزاتهم . .. وفي حالة تنفيذ فكرتي سأقوم بكتابة التفاصيل هنا في المنتدى دعما لأرشيف المنتدى وخدمة للمنتدى وللقراء أعضاء وزوار .
لذلك إن كان لديك علم أو معلومات بهذه التقنية فأكتبها لي هنا .. وحين أقتنع بتنفيذ الفكرة وجدواها الإقتصادية فثق أنك ستكون على رأس القائمة للتفاهم معك حيال التركيب ..
أنا لا أمانع في التراسل الخاص ولكن لم أجد له ضرورة في الوقت الحالي .. وخاصة أن الحديث ليس عن تصنيع قنبله نووية .. بل عن سخانات الطاقة الشمسية التي تباع في أمريكا بأسعار تتراوح من (200) إلى (2000) دولار وهذه اسعار بسيطه إن كان سيتوفر لدي مبلغ جيد في فاتورة الكهرباء الشهرية .
حياك الله اخي العزيز ووسع صدرك​


----------



## عضو1 (30 مايو 2009)

نحن على استعداد أخي للمساعده نعين ونعاون وصدرنا يتسع لجميع الأخوه الأعضاء بما فيهم أنت أخي الكريم والموضوع طرحناها بشكل عام هناك كفاءات وخبرات عربيه ممكن أن نستفيد منها ومشكلة الكهرباء ليست مشكلتك وحدك أخي الكريم بل هي مشكلة الكثير من المستهلكين في العالم العربي والأمر لا يحتاج ءالى قنبله نوويه أو مفاعل نووي فيكفينا هذه النعمه الربانيه من الطاقه الشمسيه وهي طاقه مسالمه وصديقه للبيئيه أنا حاضر أخي الكريم للتطبيق العملي فقط وعلى أرض الواقع وأترك الحسابات للأخوه الأعضاء ولمزيد من المشاركات والله الموفق ..


----------



## ابو سلطانة (31 مايو 2009)

عضو1 قال:


> نحن على استعداد أخي للمساعده نعين ونعاون وصدرنا يتسع لجميع الأخوه الأعضاء بما فيهم أنت أخي الكريم والموضوع طرحناها بشكل عام هناك كفاءات وخبرات عربيه ممكن أن نستفيد منها ومشكلة الكهرباء ليست مشكلتك وحدك أخي الكريم بل هي مشكلة الكثير من المستهلكين في العالم العربي والأمر لا يحتاج ءالى قنبله نوويه أو مفاعل نووي فيكفينا هذه النعمه الربانيه من الطاقه الشمسيه وهي طاقه مسالمه وصديقه للبيئيه أنا حاضر أخي الكريم للتطبيق العملي فقط وعلى أرض الواقع وأترك الحسابات للأخوه الأعضاء ولمزيد من المشاركات والله الموفق ..


آها ..هذا هو لب الموضوع .. 
مع تقديري أخي الكريم .. حديثك هذا لا يخرج عن إحتمالين
إما أنك تعرف الكثير عن سخانات الطاقة الشمسية وتود أن تكتفي بالتنفيذ بينما يبقى المُنَّفذ له جاهلاَ 
وإما أنك مجرد مندوب مبيعات ولا تعلم عن سخانات الطاقة الشمسية شيئاً ! 
بدليل أنك وضعت أربع مداخلات ولم تكتب شيئاً عن جوهر الموضوع سوى كلمتين ( طاقة ربانية) وهذه معلومة أتذكر أنني درستها في المرحلة المتوسطة . 
تقبل مودتي وكل التقدير .​


----------



## عضو1 (31 مايو 2009)

قريبا أرد عليك بتجربه عمليه على أرض الواقع أفضل العمل بالتطبيق العلمي وليس بالتنظير أترك لك ولغيرك المسائل الحسابيه ولو كنت مندوب لشركه كما ذكرت لأرسلت لك كتالوجات والسيره الذاتيه لنشاط الشركه لكن في نفس الوقت هذا القسم ليس للدعايه والاعلان بل للعمل والعمل وتجارب ينتفع بها الجميع أما بالنسبه للسخانات التي تتحدث عنها موجوده عندنا بسوريا بكثره وبأسعار مختلفه ورخيصه أيضا وتصدر أيضا ءالى العراق والأردن أما بالنسبة لكلمة ( طاقه ربانيه ) نعم ءاذا أنت درستها في المرحله المتوسطه أنا درستها في المرحله الأبتدائيه لكن مع الأسف هذه مشكلتنا نحن العرب نتحدث عن مايملي لنا من مقرر في المنهج الدراسي ولم نفكر في يوم من الأيام أن نستفيد من هذه الكلمه لكي نترجمها على أرض الواقع في حين سبقنا ءاليها الغرب وفهموا معناها جيدا وترجموها على أرض الواقع وصدروها ءالينا بملايين الدولارات ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 يونيو 2009)

الموقع التالي شركة مختصة بهذا المجال وتطرح بعض المعلومات ايضا ..

http://www.hanania-res.com/main.htm


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يونيو 2009)

ابو سلطانة قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> 
> لدي مشروع سكني في السعودية بإرتفاع ثمانية طوابق وبه 58 شقة سكنية وعدد 72 حمام ( المبنى لم يتم إنشاءه حتى الآن ) .
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الأخ ابو سلطانة 
من واقع خبرتي الشخصية فقد قمت بتجهيز منزلي بمدينة جدة والذي يشمل على:
ثمانية حمامات وعدد افراد العائلة 6 اشخاص . 
طبعا كانت السباكة مركزية لجميع الحمامات .
وعليك ان تقوم بالتمديدات من البداية ولكن يمكن ان تكون السباكة خارجية .
اشتريت سخان شمسي من شركة استرالية لها فرع ووكيل بمدينة جدة . 
سعة خزان السخان 300 لتر . ومساحة المجمعات الشمسية 2.5م مربع وعددها 2 . 
ثبتها فوق السطح وكانت متصلة بالخزان العلوي الرئيسي ويسري الماء بظاهرة الحمل الحراري اي ما يسمى ب (Natural Circulation) . 
طبعا يوجد نظام كهربائي للتسخين متصل بالسخان حال الغيوم والبرد ( Back up System- (built in). 
قيمة السخان 12000 ريال مع التركيب ، 
له الآن من بداية عام 1417هـ حتى تأريخ كتابة هذا الرد اي حوالي 14 سنة . ​ 

فوائده :

لم اقم بأي صيانة له ​
آمن ​
الماء نظيف ولايحمل إصفرار السخانات الكهربية والتي تظهر بعد سنة من الإستخدام​
ذكر المهندس الفاضل الأخ محمد الكردي شركة حنانيا وهي شركة لها خبرة قديمة وقد زرت مصنعهم عام 1979 م. وهناك شركات سورة وتركية.​


كتبت موضوعا بالملتقى عن السخانات الشمسية وبه مرفقات وملفات يمكنك الإستفادة منها والموضوع :

إصنع سخانك الشمسي بنفسك ،،​ 
وهذا رابطه​


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134474.html​


ارجو ان يكون فيما سبق الفائدة
اشكر كل من شارك في الموضوع
والله الموفق .​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (2 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك د.محمد ......... مشاركة قيمة جدا ...


----------



## ابو سلطانة (5 يونيو 2009)

عضو1 قال:


> قريبا أرد عليك بتجربه عمليه على أرض الواقع أفضل العمل بالتطبيق العلمي وليس بالتنظير أترك لك ولغيرك المسائل الحسابيه ولو كنت مندوب لشركه كما ذكرت لأرسلت لك كتالوجات والسيره الذاتيه لنشاط الشركه لكن في نفس الوقت هذا القسم ليس للدعايه والاعلان بل للعمل والعمل وتجارب ينتفع بها الجميع أما بالنسبه للسخانات التي تتحدث عنها موجوده عندنا بسوريا بكثره وبأسعار مختلفه ورخيصه أيضا وتصدر أيضا ءالى العراق والأردن أما بالنسبة لكلمة ( طاقه ربانيه ) نعم ءاذا أنت درستها في المرحله المتوسطه أنا درستها في المرحله الأبتدائيه لكن مع الأسف هذه مشكلتنا نحن العرب نتحدث عن مايملي لنا من مقرر في المنهج الدراسي ولم نفكر في يوم من الأيام أن نستفيد من هذه الكلمه لكي نترجمها على أرض الواقع في حين سبقنا ءاليها الغرب وفهموا معناها جيدا وترجموها على أرض الواقع وصدروها ءالينا بملايين الدولارات ..


يالله منك ياعضو1
يا أخي ليش التعقيد وكثرة الحكي الغير مفيد

أنا وضعت أسئلة وأبحث عن أجوبة لها
أنت كتبت خمس مشاركات غير مفيدة نهائياً .. مجرد كلام إنشائي تعبيري لا يقدم في الموضوع ولا يؤخر شيئاً !!!!
الله يهديك ويصلحك .
أنصحك بأن تتصالح مع نفسك بشكل جيد ​


----------



## ابو سلطانة (5 يونيو 2009)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> الموقع التالي شركة مختصة بهذا المجال وتطرح بعض المعلومات ايضا ..
> 
> http://www.hanania-res.com/main.htm


أشكرك أخوي محمد
______


----------



## ابو سلطانة (5 يونيو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> 
> الأخ ابو سلطانة
> من واقع خبرتي الشخصية فقد قمت بتجهيز منزلي بمدينة جدة والذي يشمل على:
> ...


 
ياسلام عليك أستاذ محمد
أشكرك بعمق ياصديقي .. وحتماً لي تواصل محمد إن سمحت لي بذلك
يحفظك المولى​


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (5 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
من الواضح من اسلوب الحوار الرفيع انك رجل عملي تفيدك الارقام النهائية فقط والله اعلم ( اصلحنا الله و أياك)
اذا كنت تريد الخوض في الجوانب النظرية و التصميمية فهذا امر ينفعك ويعطيك صورة واضحة تخدمك في مجال عملك
والا فالاخ باشرحيل انفع لك واقرب صلة
يسر الله امرك


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم في هذا الرابط سخان صيني ممكن تغيير حجمه بتغيير عدد الاسطوانات وحسب الطلب ولا يحتاج غير جلب الاسطوانات من الصين وعمل هيكله لايحتاج غير ورشة صغيرة متخصصة . واذا اعجبتكم الفكرة ممكن ارسال عنوان الشركة لتعاملنا المسبق بها ولكم التقدير
http://www.2shared.com/file/6116064/ca58cc4b/Solar_Water_Heater_Solar_Collector_SFA_series.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يونيو 2009)

جاسم العجيلي قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> من الواضح من اسلوب الحوار الرفيع انك رجل عملي تفيدك الارقام النهائية فقط والله اعلم ( اصلحنا الله و أياك)
> اذا كنت تريد الخوض في الجوانب النظرية و التصميمية فهذا امر ينفعك ويعطيك صورة واضحة تخدمك في مجال عملك
> والا فالاخ باشرحيل انفع لك واقرب صلة
> يسر الله امرك


 

 والا فالاخ باشرحيل انفع لك واقرب صلة!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 

 الأخ ابوسلطانة​ 
الرابط التالي يوضح اسماء بعض الشركات الصينية :​ 

http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearch/CN-suppliers/Solar_Water_Heater.html​ 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## ابو سلطانة (5 يونيو 2009)

جاسم العجيلي قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> من الواضح من اسلوب الحوار الرفيع انك رجل عملي تفيدك الارقام النهائية فقط والله اعلم ( اصلحنا الله و أياك)
> اذا كنت تريد الخوض في الجوانب النظرية و التصميمية فهذا امر ينفعك ويعطيك صورة واضحة تخدمك في مجال عملك
> والا فالاخ باشرحيل انفع لك واقرب صلة
> يسر الله امرك


حياك الله أخوي جاسم
ربما أنا لا أجيد الحوار .. ولكن تأكد أنك أنت تجيد صُنع الفتنة ..
متى كعرب سنترك نظام الفزعات الرمادية .. !!!
يا أخي .. أنا أحترم من يحترم موضوعي ولا يحيد عنه ..
موضوعي واضح ولا لبس فيه .. مجرد أسئلة وابحث عن اجوبة لها 
دخل اخونا عضو1 وكتب الآتي /


عضو1 قال:


> أخي الكريم ءاذا كان هناك جديه في الموضوع ولديك الرغبه الحقيقه في الاستفاده الكامله من هذه الطاقه الربانيه الطبيعيه التي أنعمها الله علينا نحن فريق عمل هندسي من سوريا نستطيع تنفيذ هذا المشروع بأقل تكلفه ممكنه بحيث تكون هناك استفاده كامله من الطاقه الشمسيه لدينا تجارب كثيره في هذا المجال اذا اعتمدت يمكنك مراسلتي على الخاص ءاذا أردت والله الموفق ..


ركز رجاءً وفتح عينك فيما كتبه الأخ باللون الاحمر 
ومع ذلك لم يقدم لي إجابة لاي سؤال .
في كل الأحوال .. لا باس أخي العزيز .. أنا غلطان وحقك علينا إنت وأخونا عضو1 .. وسامحونا


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (5 يونيو 2009)

غفر الله لك وللجميع
اعلم هداك الله 
ان الالوان لادخل لها بالامر لا الاحمر ولا الرمادي
ومن الادب الذي يجب ان يتوفر لدى من يتعلم او يعرف فقط (القراءة والكتابة ) عدم القاءالكلام والقذف جزافا
فكل اناء بالذي فيه ينضح 
ونحن (كعرب) مبتلون بالاعراب
موضوعك محترم ولكن اسئلتك ممكن الاجابة عنها بأكثر من اجابة كونها لاتتوافر فيها الدقة والتفاصيل التي تحدد الاجابة المفيدة لك
اما نصيحتي باللجوء للاخ باشراحيل فهو انفع لانه قام عمليا بالتنفيذ والاطلاع على متطلبات الامر.
واقرب صلة من الوصول وليس الرحم كونه يسكن جوارك واللقاء معه غير مكلف .
(هذا قصدي يا باشراحيل والله اعلم) 
برغم كل ذلك فلا اغفر لك اتهامي بصنع الفتنة ولا اتوقع منك اقل من ذلك


----------



## عضو1 (5 يونيو 2009)

الأخوه الأفاضل والأخ أبوسلطانه المحترم نحن ومن خلال هذا المنتدى نعمل لمصلحة المنفعه العامه لكي يستفاد منها الجميع وأنا عندما أقترحت عليك الموضوع في أول تعليق لي يعلم الله عز وجل أنني لم أقصد المكسب المادي مستوره والحمد لله كان قصدنا أن نترجم هذا الكلام على أرض الواقع ومن خلال فريق عمل هنا يمكن أن نتبادل الأفكار للخروج بأفضل النتائج وكنت أتمنى لو أنك طرحت الموضوع بصيغه فريق العمل الواحد حتى يمكن أن نرتب أفكارنا ونتبادل الخبرات بشكل عملي وأكثر واقعيه التجارب كثيره في هذا المجال ولكن لم تصل ءالى المستوى المطلوب ولازال هناك من يسعى للحصول على أفضل النتائج من أجل استخدام هذه الطاقه والتي هي نعمه من الله عز وجل وكنا نرغب من خلال مساعدتك أن تكون النموذج المناسب لتطوير وتحديث وابتكار تقنيه تمكننا من الحصول على أفضل النتائج والتي لم تحدث حتى الآن ليكون ذلك انطلاقه من خلال مساعدتنا لك ولغيرك من الأخوه الذين يرغبون فعلا الأستفاده من هذه ( النعمه الربانيه ) الاستفاده الكبيره ولقد تابعنا مدى حرص الكثير من الأخوه في السعوديه على الاستفاده من هذه الطاقه المجانيه والحقيقه أيضا دهشنا عندما ذكره لنا أن السعوديه هي أكثر الدول العربيه استخدام لهذه الطاقه وتحرص على أن تكون من الزبائن الدائمين لشراء هذه التقنيه والمعدات التي تستخدم في الحصول على الطاقه الشمسيه وهناك شركات أجنبيه قد حقق مبيعات بملايين الدولارات من خلال بيع تقنيات ومعدات تتعلق بالطاقه الشمسيه للسعوديه وعلى الرغم بأن السعوديه هي دوله بتروليه ءالى أن حرص السعوديه على التنوع والانتقال ءالى مصادر بديله عن الطاقه ( الأحفوريه ) جعلها في مصاف الدول التي تحرص على الاستفاده من الطاقه الشمسيه كطاقه بديله والحقيقه هذه خطوه ايجابيه تسجل لها ولكن كنا نتمى أيضا أن تكون هذه الأنجازات بأدي عربيه ذات كفائه عاليه خبره كبيره في هذا المجال وبأقل التكاليف فالغرب ليس بأفضل منا ولكن المطلوب هو ءاتاحة الفرص على مبدأ تكافئ الفرص من أجل ابداعي عربي حقيقي أنا أتقبل أخي الكريم اعتذارك بصدر رحب ونتمى أن نرتفع ءالى مستوى المسؤوليه والأمانه العلميه والحس القومي كمسليمن أولا وكعرب ثانيا عندما تتكاتف الجهود ومن خلال فريق عمل متجانس يمكن أن يصنع الكثير من الأنجازات ولو أن الواحد منا قد حمل على عاتقه ءاذا كان يملك مشروع يرغب في تنفيذه وبحاجه ءالى المساعده أن يحرص على فتح هذا الباب للنقاش العلمي المتحضر وبشكل عملي لكي يكون بداية انطلاقه لتنفيذ مشاريع على أرض الواقع في جميع الدول العربيه مانحن بحاجه ءاليه هو الفعل لا القول والعمل والعمل والعمل فقط فهذا مايميز الغرب عنا مع الأسف الشديد ..

( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنيين ) ..

والله الموفق ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 يونيو 2009)

الله يسامحكم ياشباب .... يعني لازم نفزع دايما في كل نقاش

بسطو الأمور الله يخليكم ....

الموضوع بسيط جدا الأخ سأل سؤال وهناك من أجاب ... أتمنى أن لا تعقدو الموضوع أكثر

وإلا اضطرينا لخيار الدكتاتورية وحذفنا كل شيء هههههههههه ( هذا الحل العربي دائما )...


----------



## عضو1 (6 يونيو 2009)

ماشي أخي الكريم محمد كما تريد لك منا التحيه والتقدير ..


----------



## The Sword (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة هذه أول مشاركة لي
أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي أبو سلطانه لطرحك هذا الموضوع الشيق
وأشكرك أخي الدكتور محمد باشرحيل على معلوماتك القيمه والأخوه المهندسين الآخرين صلاح وبقية الأخوه الكرام
وسؤالي للدكتور محمد 
هل يمكنك إعطائنا تصورا عاما عن هذه السخانات من حيث الآتي: تقديريا طبعا
1- كمية التوفير من ناحية استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية؟
2- كمية التوفير في المال خلال 14 عاما الماضية وهل تم استرجاع المبلغ الذي صرف في تركيب هذا السخان من قمية الكهرباء التي تم توفيرها عند استخدام هذا السخان خصوصا وأن سعر التعرفة للكهرباء في المملكة العربية السعودية رخيص جدا مقارنة بدول مثل الأردن وسوريا؟
3- كم ساعة في اليوم تقريبا يعمل هذا السخان بدون الحاجة إلى الكهرباء؟
4- هل هذا النوع من السخانات يمكن أن يوفر من كمية صرف المياه خصوصا ونحن نشكو من توفر المياه خصوصا في جدة؟ فأنت تستخدم سخان بسعة 300 لتر ولديك 8 حمامات كما ذكرت ومطبخ واحد على حسب ظني ولنفرض اثنان فلو قمت بتركيب في كل حمام ومطبخ سخان بسعة 18لتر لوفرت مياها أكثر من السخان الواحد سعة 300 لتر لا أقول ذلك كانتقاد لك ولكن لبحث ما هي السعة المناسبة للسخان لمنزل به 6 أشخاص؟ 
5- وسؤالي الأخير السعر الذي تحدثت عنه 12000 ريال كان قبل 14 سنه فماهو السعر الحقيقي الآن؟
هل يمكنك اعطائي أي معلومات عن الشركة التي توفر هذه الخدمة بالسعوية أقصد الوكيل ولك مني جزيل الشكر.
آسف جدا على الإطالة وقد كنت اريد مراسلتك على الخاص ولكن أحببت أن يكون على العام لتعم الفائدة للجميع.
تحياتي لك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يونيو 2009)

The Sword قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحقيقة هذه أول مشاركة لي
> أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي أبو سلطانه لطرحك هذا الموضوع الشيق
> وأشكرك أخي الدكتور محمد باشرحيل على معلوماتك القيمه والأخوه المهندسين الآخرين صلاح وبقية الأخوه الكرام
> ...


 

المهندس الفاضل الأخ السيفThe Sword 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لقد اجبت عل الأسئلة في الموضوع المثبت في الصفحة أعلاه وهو 
إصنع سخانك الشمسي بنفسك Build Your Own Solar Heater. ،،، 

ورابطه هو :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137344.html

اشكر إهتمامك 
وفقنا الله وإياك للخير.
​


----------



## engr.amin (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على مساهمتك د باشراحيل في الموضوع الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من نعيمه


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (22 يوليو 2009)

ابو سلطانة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لدي مشروع سكني في السعودية بإرتفاع ثمانية طوابق وبه 58 شقة سكنية وعدد 72 حمام ( المبنى لم يتم إنشاءه حتى الآن ) .
> أفكر جدياً بإستخدام سخانات الطاقة الشمسية توفيراً للكهرباء
> ...


- كم التكلفة المتوقعة لشراء السخانات من الصين مباشرة بما يكفي لتسخين 3500 لتر ماء بدرجة حرارة 80 فأعلى ؟
تحتاج في حدود 40 سخان 1 متر في 2 متر 
درجه حراره الماء 90 بحد اقصي تكلفه السخان لا تتعدي 150 يورو ده للاوروبي الصنع 
كم التكلفة المتوقعة لشراء بقية اللوازم المتعلقة بهذا الشأن ؟
بقيه الوازم 
حوالي 100 لتر انتكونخلنتي او جيلكول بعدل 2 لتر لكل سخان زائد الوصلات دي الماده الي داخل انابيب السخان
موتور 2 حصان لتحريك الماده في دائره مغلقه من السخان الي خزان المياه 
مفتاح لتنظيم دخول السائل لكل 5 سخانات 
مفتاح للتحكم في درجه حراره الماء وعندوصوله للدرجه المطلوبه يمنع دخول السائل الي الخزان
مفاتيح امان و خزانات ضغط السائل 
مروحه لتبريد السائل عند ارتفاع درجه حرارته 
يراعي استخدام اكتر من خزان بمعني 2 خزان 2000 لتر مع التواصل يراعي عدم بعد الخزان عن السخان للتقليل من تكلفه الوصلات
ويستحسن ان تكون الوصلات من النحاس 
كم العمر الإفتراضي لهذا النوع من السخانات 
ليس له عمر افتراضي لكونه من النحاس
ماهي الصيانة المفترضة والأعطال المتوقعة في مدينة كمدينة جدة في السعودية والتي تتميز بدرجة حرارة تقارب 55 درجة مؤية في الصيف ومستوى رطوبة يصل لمايقارب 
لو قمت بعمل الوصلات بطريقه سليمه لن تحتاج صيانه
في حالة إتخاذ القرار بإعتماد هذه التقنية في المبنى هل يتطلب ذلك حلوللا هندسية أو إنشائية كتجهيز أولي لهذه التقنية ؟ 
المنظومه تركب علي الاسطح والخزانات هتديك ماء ساخن منه الي المنشئه 
تحياتي


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (28 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا حوار هادف و بناء بعيدا عن اطماع الاخرين و مجدي لمن أراد أن يعمل هذا العمل , بارك الله فيكم


----------

